# Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!



## GamerPC (10. Mai 2010)

*Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Hallo Leute!

hab eine wichtige Frage an euch. Und zwar möchte sich ein Kumpel ein Notebook holen, welches so um die 550€ kosten und für gelegentliches Spielen zu gebrauchen sein sollte.

Meine Vorstellungen (grob):

CPU: Core 2 Duo oder Core i3
RAM: 2GB +
HDD: 250GB +
Grafik (Problem Faktor): ist die Geforce 310M mit 512MB zu gebrauchen? 

laut Notebookcheck ist sie nicht so optimal, aber in der Preisklasse habe ich bisher nichts besseres gefunden.

Ganz wichtig auch, das Notebook sollte schwarz sein...

das bisher das beste was ich gefunden habe:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a515572.html

Also hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen und ein gutes raus suchen


----------



## stefan.net82 (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

servus!

kommt drauf an, welche spiele du damit zocken willst. falls du nicht zu denen gehörst, die crysis warhead in max einstellungen, 16-facher kantenglättung etc... flüssig spielen wollen, ist die grafikkarte dieses notebooks schon brauchbar!

für gelegenheitsspieler kann das von dir vorgeschlagenen notebooks dir etwas brauchbares zum günstigen preis liefern.

anmerkung: lap-tops sind generell nicht DIE gaming-höllenmachinen, sondern eher für andere einsatzzwecke konzipiert, wie du eh sicher schon weißt...


----------



## kress (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Bei der Bewertung von GH steht ein 3dmark05 Score von 7000 Punkten.
Das ist nicht viel aber für so ein Notebook ganz ok.

Alternativ: Notebooks Acer Aspire 5739G-744G25MN - Gamer II
Für 600€.


----------



## GamerPC (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

danke schonmal für die Antworten

also Crysis ist klar, das wird nicht gespielt. Meinte da eher solche Spiele wie z.B. Sims, NFS (nicht die ganz neuen Teile!) oder Online Games wie Florensia...(fragt pls nicht nach weshalb gerade solche Spiele )

auf dem ASUS X51L-AP173D (90NQNA6141F1560C751) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland kann man das nämlich komplett vergessen. (jetziger Laptop, wobei die CPU nicht soo schlecht ist und auch durch den 3GB RAM ging der gut vorwärts, aber bei Games )

aber der von mir vorgeschlagene aus dem 1. Post wäre ok?


----------



## kress (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Nya, die g310m ist afaik eine umgelabte gt220m, welche nochmal schlechter ist als die von mir vorgeschlagene gt240m.

Aber ansonsten ganz ok.

Zu deinem Laptop: Da ist nen Pentium D drinne, der ist nicht sehr effizent und ein Intel Chip als Gpu, da kannst du das zocken vergessen.


----------



## GamerPC (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

ich weiß, wollte nur mal so als Vergleich nehmen.

d.h. doch lieber mehr als 550€ investieren (aber soll echt nur für gelegentliches zocken älterer Spiele sein.)


----------



## kress (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Also mMn sind die 50€ mehr für die gt240m statt der gt220m gut angelegt. Für mehr Grafikleistung musst du dann knapp 900€ und mehr ausgeben.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Also, eine 310M oder auch AMD 4570 / 5470 würde da sicher reichen - aber eine 240m oder AMD 4650 / 5650, die dann wiederum direkt 50-100% stärker sind, kriegt man auch für 500-600€. Das muss man sich halt überlegen, der Sprung ist da eben gewaltig. 


mit ner 240m schon ab 500€: Acer Aspire 5739G-654G32MN, GeForce GT240M, Windows Vista Home Premium (LX.PGM0X.002) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland

600€ und mit ner 4650, die ist nochmal stärker:  Toshiba L500 

hardwareversand.de - Artikel-Information - Samsung R522-Aura T6400 Satin (inkl. Windows 7 Home Premium Upgrade)

Samsung R522-Aura Edira mit Windows 7

Grad die Samsung haben zudem nen guten Akku. Es gibt auch preiswertere mit ner 4650, aber da ist als CPU nur ein AMD m300 oder m320 drin, der ist echt nicht dolle.


----------



## GamerPC (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

@*Herbboy:

*also das Acer Acer Aspire 5739G-654G32MN, GeForce GT240M, Windows Vista Home Premium (LX.PGM0X.002) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland gefällt mir ganz gut. Großer RAM und HDD. Grafik hab ich auch nochmal nach gegoogelt und die scheint wirklich ausreichend für die Sachen zu sein. Und die CPU sollte auch ganz ok sein oder?


----------



## kress (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Jo ist ganz ok, auf jeden Fall besser als die Mobil Amd-Cpu's, die sind nich so dolle. Scheint ein gutes NB zu sein.


----------



## Wendigo (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Ich habe dieses

Samsung R522 Aura T6400 Satin (NP-R522-FS03DE) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Österreich

Battlefield Bad Company 2 läuft einigermaßen drauf. Bin recht zufrieden mit der Leistung.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

@ ACer mit 240m: Jo, das kannst Du nehmen. Eines mit einer 4650 wäre halt besser, aber die 240m wäre - wenn es wirklich um 50€ mehr oder weniger geht - eine gute Wahl. Auf jeden Fall VIEL besser eine 4570 / 5470 / 310m


----------



## GamerPC (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

so kleines Update:

also bis 600€ ist jetzt möglich!

und da hätte ich auch gleich gesagt ich nehme das Samsung R522-Aura Edira mit Windows 7 wie vorgeschlagen.

ABER da fiel mir auf, das hat keinen 802.11 n Standard... das finde ich sollte aber für 600€ schon mit dabei sein. HDMI ist schließlich auch an Board.

d.h. wenn ihr mir nochmal helfen könntet ein Notebook im Bereich um die 600€ zu finden welches im Grunde die gleichen Leistungsmerkmale hat wie das Samsung Aura Edira aber mit 802.11 n Standard.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Die Frage is halt, ob man den n-Standard wirklich braucht. Für DSL16000 zB reicht auch der "alte" Standard, und zudem muss ja der Router erstmal auch N beherrschen.

Aber wenn es einem wichitg ist: die beiden Toshiba haben auch N, die wären ansonsten von der Leistung her quasi wie das Samsung:

Toshiba Satellite L500-24X (PSLS3E-04P007GR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
Toshiba Satellite Pro L500-1T5 (PSLS4E-01P00GGR) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland


Oder mit einer leicht schwächeren Nidia dieses Acer: Notebooks Acer Aspire 5739G-744G25MN - Gamer II


Die Akkus sind bei allen dafür nicht so gut wie beim Samsung.


----------



## GamerPC (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

also der N-Standard ist schon wichtig, gerade weil die Fritz!Box 72720 als HomeServer+ von 1&1 vorhanden ist und den N-Standard unterstützt und auch von einem Notebook schon genutzt wird. Und mit der W-LAN Leistung bin ich sehr zufrieden.

EDIT: schwarz sollte es aber dennoch sein  ich weiß sind einige Voraussetzungen aber wenn ein Notebook kauf dann richtig 

Danke an eure Hilfe nochmal!


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Welches wird es denn dann nun? ^^  Das Acer, weil es schwarz ist?


----------



## GamerPC (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

das Samsung hätte ich genommen wenn es den N-Standard hätte. *Da es den aber nicht hat suche ich ein anderes Notebook um die 600€, welches schwarz ist, N-Standard und sonst die gleichen Leistungen wie das Samsung oder Acer hat*


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Wo ist denn nun das Problem beim Acer? ^^ Das hat doch alles, nur die Graka is halt nicht ganz so gut wie beim Samsung.

Andere gibt es da nicht. Welche mit ner 5650 sind teurer, ebenso welche mit ner besseren nvidia als der 240m.


Du könntest höchstens das mysn MG6 nehmen, das hat auch ne 4650, aber im Grundmodell nur einen T4200, 2GB RAM, 250GB HDD für 520€. WLAN kostet 20€ extra, Windows ist auch keines dabei. http://www.mysn.de


----------



## GamerPC (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

also "Problem" bei dem Acer Aspire 5739G-654G32MN, GeForce GT240M, Windows Vista Home Premium (LX.PGM0X.002) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland ist, dass es nicht komplett schwarz ist (Handballenauflage ist silber-grau...) Ich hätte dieses genommen, aber soll ja nicht für mich sein und der Käufer möchte halt schwarz. Wie gesagt die Daten hätten wir ja geklärt, da ist es top.

dann stand das Samsung R522-Aura Edira mit Windows 7 nun im Vordergrund da komplett schwarz + Daten stimmen, außer! halt N-Standard fehlt. Frage noch zu dem: da steht das W7 HomePremium 32Bit dabei ist, es hat aber 4GB RAM, kann ich da nicht auch mit dem mitgelieferten Key eine 64Bit HomePremium Version installieren?!

die Notebooks die du @Herbboy aufgelistet hast sind schon Top, aber wie gesagt, schwarz + passende Leistungsdaten wie oben + N-Standard sollten es sein.

Ich versuch nochmal mit dem Käufer zu reden ob es nicht doch Einschränkungen in der Farbe geben kann^^


----------



## Herbboy (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Er kann ja einfach mal nach der Gartenarbeit oder ner Wartung seines Fahhrrads mit dem Laptop arbeiten, dann werden die Handauflagen auch schwarz... 


Wegen windows: bei vista kann man mit einer 64bit-DVD dann auch 64bit installieren, der key ist nur für die "Austattung" relevant, also premium oder basic usw. - bei win7 weiß ich es aber nicht.


----------



## AMDman (14. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

aaalso... ich habe das sony vpceb1m1e...das geht voll ab....mit 4gb ddr3, radeon 5650...und i3 prozzi...ist der hammer...ich habs für 545€ gekauft...

Das kann ich nur dringend empfehlen^^


----------



## blutwurst82 (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Hast Du denn einen Link, wo Du das NB für den Preis bekommen hast? Ich finde es nur ab 649€.

Und wie schneidet ein Sony allgemein ab? Im Speziellen im Vergleich mit der Samsung Akku Leistung?


----------



## Herbboy (18. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Das Sony hat bis 3,5Std AKku im Optimalfall, das Samsung Edira / Satin (je nach dem, was Du meinst) bis zu 5 Std.

Und für 550€ hab ich das Sony noch nie gesehen ^^  Wäre nen Tick besser als ein Samsung mit ner 4650, aber IMHO auch nicht soooo viel, ich meine, die 5650 sei im Sony nicht ganz auf MaximalLeistung.


----------



## Wendigo (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Notebook für ca. 550€ - leicht Spiele tauglich?!*

Das Satin erreicht im Betrieb nie und nimmer 5 Stunden Betriebszeit und das andere Modell wohl auch nicht. Von daher...
Ich habs hier irgendwohl schon mal geschrieben. Mit surfen etc. Ca 2 h mit em Satin.


----------

